# Fav Diver



## Bill_uk

been slow in this section so i though hey lets post pics of our fav dive watches

one of my all time favs is the ETERNA KonTiki Diver watch but i had to sell mine last year and want one back so pic is just one of the net


----------



## Stanford

Difficult choice but I think it is my first, the Omega Seamaster Pro in titanium


----------



## thunderbolt

I really can't choose between these two......



















If I was forced to choose then it would be the Bullet.


----------



## Deego

At the moment its this Seiko Kinetic 200m Diver... but who know what will turn up soon


----------



## mach 0.0013137

This one for me, a very un-bling Breitling B)

*Breitling Shark, cal.17 25 Jewels, circa early 90s*


----------



## pg tips

No Rolex yet? :lol:

rlt 11 or this one for me


----------



## Bill_uk

great pics and great watches keep them coming as im thinking of making myself a dive watch calender with the pics


----------



## PhilM

Got to be this one sorry Paul, bought it at the start of the year as a treat to myself after a pretty ooh: year last year 










BTW Bill that Eterna is one hell of a watch :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill_uk

i have to admit i will be selling my rolex anni to get a sea dweller as i just really like them, and those Seiko's well they are the Dogs danglies all of them


----------



## JoT

Sea-Dweller


----------



## Alas

Was my Doxa Whiteshark before I sold it and is now this Ocean7 LM-3

Alasdair


----------



## William_Wilson

Omega Seamaster GMT for me.










Later,

William


----------



## dapper

Silver Samurai:




























Cheers


----------



## Fulminata

I'll go with the Sharky.


----------



## mrteatime

potz said:


>


that is a great mod you got there chris....really clear and easy to read....one of the best examples that


----------



## mrteatime

Marathon 'JSar'


----------



## Bill_uk

mrteatime said:


> Marathon 'JSar'


now thats a tough looking watch another for the calender for sure


----------



## Bill_uk

well im very surprised that stanford missed this post and i hope he don't mind but this should be here for sure

a real quailty diver


----------



## Mutley

Not only my fav diver but fav watch










although this comes a close second


----------



## shaun

wow - that looks like something isambard kingdom brunel would wear!!!



Bill_uk said:


> been slow in this section so i though hey lets post pics of our fav dive watches
> 
> one of my all time favs is the ETERNA KonTiki Diver watch but i had to sell mine last year and want one back so pic is just one of the net


----------



## mach 0.0013137

potz said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> potz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a great mod you got there chris....really clear and easy to read....one of the best examples that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Shawn. Glad I'm not the only one who likes it. Bead-blasted case and dial/hands courtesy of Bill Yao.
> 
> I have another similar project in mind, but have not got round to doing it. Maybe in autumn ...
Click to expand...

Looks familiar :wink2:


----------



## Bill_uk

mach 0.0013137 said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> potz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a great mod you got there chris....really clear and easy to read....one of the best examples that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers Shawn. Glad I'm not the only one who likes it. Bead-blasted case and dial/hands courtesy of Bill Yao.
> 
> I have another similar project in mind, but have not got round to doing it. Maybe in autumn ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks familiar :wink2:
Click to expand...

nice watches what are the dials?


----------



## in_denial

Just to be different, for me, the iconic 60s diver:










or the iconic modern diver:










-- Tim


----------



## dougal74

My new fav.










But is poorly and needs to go to Roy for a fix...hours and minutes get stuck at 06.09! :blink:


----------



## ANDI

Both of my Omega SMP 300


----------



## VinceR

That Eterna is certainly different - & I like it! For me I've had plenty of divers & have dived with many others as well, Chrono Avenger, Omega SMP 2531.80, Omega SMP 2254.80, Seiko: OM/BM/007, O&W M5, Anonimo Millemteri to name a few. I've currently these left & in order of preference for diving:

*Omega SMP Electric Blue, 2255.80*










*Breitling Superocean*










*Breitling Steelfish*










*Seiko Tuna Can - SBBN007*










*Rolex Submariner*










My preferences are related to:

1. Bezel

2. Usability

3. Ease of seeing the time

Not considered:

1. Diver extension - I only ever dive in a shortie, irrespective of where I am in the world.

2. Depth rating - deepest I can dive to is 40m & although I have been down to that depth I much prefer 15-20m for the fish life.


----------



## Bill_uk

nice watches Vince, were do you dive mate, i also only use a shorty as i only dive in the Caribbean but plan on a red sea dive later this year, and i may be getting another eterna as i miss it.

cheers

Bill


----------



## VinceR

Bill_uk said:


> nice watches Vince, were do you dive mate, i also only use a shorty as i only dive in the Caribbean but plan on a red sea dive later this year, and i may be getting another eterna as i miss it.


Thanks, I dive in Sweden (the Baltic), England (Portland), Maldives, Hawaii, Malaysia, Caribbean, Thailand, as well as Southern Europe (Spain, Greece, Turkey) but get way too warm if I dive in anything thicker than my 1.5mm shortie!


----------



## Nalu

The modern KonTiki definitely is tempting me more and more...

My response shouldn't shock anyone too terribly :lol:










Although if forced to choose one dive watch to wear in perpetuity, I'd have to select the Ocean Bund - it's just too comfortable and adaptable.


----------



## BondandBigM

I don't dive but here is my favourite one out of the couple I have.


----------



## mattbeef

As ive only got the one (so far anyway) ill have to go with this.

Shamelessly stolen picture from Andys advert


----------



## foztex

I've a few but if forced to choose one it would have to be this. Alll my others are comfy, clear, chunky, tool, original or unique, but Big Blue is all those things and gob-smackingly gorgeous as well. In my eyes anyway.




























Andy


----------



## mrteatime

foztex said:


> I've a few but if forced to choose one it would have to be this. Alll my others are comfy, clear, chunky, tool, original or unique, but Big Blue is all those things and gob-smackingly gorgeous as well. In my eyes anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy


that is the nuts


----------



## PhilM

Have to agree that there is something about that one :yes: it really does have it's own unique styling similar to the PloProf


----------



## mattbeef

Oww now that does look good, never seen an SM like that


----------



## foztex

mattbeef said:


> Oww now that does look good, never seen an SM like that


I was smitten the first time Nalu posted a pic of his, had to have one, took 3 years. Heres a wee article JonW and I rustled up on them, enjoy 

Andy


----------



## mattbeef

Oww now thats some good bed time reading there, thanks


----------



## Toshi

Only just got back yesterday, so have only just seen this thread. Here's a few of my favourites (without any duplications)

_Sinn EZM2_










_IDF Eterna Kontiki Super_










_Aquastar Benthos 500_










_Favre Leuba Deep Blue_










_Doxa 750T Searambler _


----------



## ditchdiger

double posted again


----------



## ditchdiger

well i realy like my 2 favourites i own

been wearing the prs-14 as ive only just had it back from service










allso like my photo more each time i look at it

and this one....










Â£ for Â£ you cant get more watch for your money than these two


----------



## mrteatime

ditchdiger said:


> well i realy like my 2 favourites i own
> 
> been wearing the prs-14 as ive only just had it back from service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> allso like my photo more each time i look at it
> 
> and this one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â£ for Â£ you cant get more watch for your money than these two


with you on that....think the 14 may have moved up the list 

great pic of the 14 BTW


----------



## watchless

The fav for the moment










Tomorrow! Who knows...


----------



## Bill_uk

watchless said:


> The fav for the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow! Who knows...


oh i saw one of those on the bay this week really nice watch


----------



## watchless

Bill_uk said:


> watchless said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fav for the moment
> 
> Tomorrow! Who knows...
> 
> 
> 
> oh i saw one of those on the bay this week really nice watch
Click to expand...

Tx Bill,

Yes they turn up there now & then. I hope it was expensive


----------



## bobbysamd

Plenty of great choices posted here. I love the Jenny Caribbean, posted above.

It's hard to beat the Formex DS2000 and the Citizen Auto-Zilla for pure, unabashed cool!


----------



## Stuart Davies

At the moment its a split between the Heuer(s) and SM300


----------



## Guest

Stuart Davies said:


> At the moment its a split between the Heuer(s) and SM300


Sm300 :drool:


----------



## jbw

Without question the Iconic 5517


----------



## Alas

As sold my last choice would have to go for my Doxa Caribbean GMT.

Alasdair


----------



## jbw

potz said:


> jbw said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without question the Iconic 5517
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to have a real one of those
Click to expand...

The picture is of a real one....Unfortunately not mine!


----------



## michaelh

I have quite a few divers but i would say my fav is the Tag Heuer 2000 (full size with black face). I have owned this watch from new and have had it around 14 years. Dont think i will ever sell it. I also love the RLT29 due to the lovely design of it and also the rarity. The divers that get the most wear are the Traser Commander on lumpy and the OM.

Here is a couple of the divers.


----------



## AbingtonLad

dapper said:


> Silver Samurai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Am liking that a lot! Been thinking about one of these for quite a while and this could be the push I need... nice clean lines and I'm guessing the lume is pretty spectacular too! B)

Oh dear, think I'm becoming addicted to emoticons. Need help. :doctor:

See.


----------



## Deathboy

zandoz typhoon, my favourite at the moment.


----------



## mrteatime

AbingtonLad said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Samurai:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Am liking that a lot! Been thinking about one of these for quite a while and this could be the push I need... nice clean lines and I'm guessing the lume is pretty spectacular too! B)
> 
> Oh dear, think I'm becoming addicted to emoticons. Need help. :doctor:
> 
> See.
Click to expand...

they are cool....love the pics alan


----------



## Sparky

This is my fav diver:










Love it! 

Mark


----------



## salmonia

Triton Spirotechnique!


----------



## Guest

That a cracker mate


----------



## Stuart Davies

The Legend diver


----------



## Stanford

Stuart Davies said:


> The Legend diver


 :thumbsup:


----------

